# RBP's tear up plants?



## shuttleslave (Jun 7, 2004)

I have had fake plants in the past and my rbp's ripped them up big time once they were hungry. they would mite chunks out of them. I have always wanted real plants. but i am worried that they will just ripp them to shreds as they did with the fake ones.

maybe you can sare some of your experiences? or tips? any info will help


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

My P's have ripped the hell outta my new plants ... I planted them nearly two weeks ago!! They ate my old plastic plants all the time so I should have realised what they would do!!

I'm still trying though cos the benefits of having real plants are worth it!! I've had luck with the plants that were already attached to wood as these have not been eaten really! Try these 1st to save money.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

get some hearty plants like swords... i have java fern in my tank too. I had some other plants in there and they got tore up b/c when my Ps would get skittish and swim around real fast, my plants would get tore to hell... live plants are a good addition to an aquarium though


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

My P's have destroyed most of the plants, amazon swords and the like get torn to pieces, but there are also other that they haven't touched, dunno why. The benefits as far as the looks of your tank goes are definatly worth it







.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I am afraid to say so, but they do.
Sorry to say.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

Mine haven't hardly touched them. See the link in my sig.

edit: typo


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah, when I had RBPs in my planted tank, they used to eat the amazon swords all the time.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a pretty heavy planted 240 gallon, and have had pretty good luck.

20 moneywart
3 super big amazon swords
3 jungle vails
6-7 watersprite/wysteria

Only problems I have had is the water sprite and wysteria's, they knock little pieces off dashing around,i have 12 fiswh in there 5-6 inches-mixed pygos.

If you can position, the plants good it would help.

I have had problems with just rhoms nipping and thrashing plants,I moved the plants and have had better luck.

Having said all this, you could try some moneywart first, very inexpensive,hearty and easy to maintain.

You buy them in bunches of like 5-10 indivudial plants, seperate them and line the back of the tank, wil be outta the way, my fish swim through them alot and have never had one uprooted,most of them are all the way grown to the top of the tank, and I have to trim them occassionally


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

i have a 33 gallon tank that is pretty heavily planted... no problems tho... i havent seen bites in any of the plants... and they are fake btw


----------

